# [SOLVED]Problem z polskim MC

## adam1957

Cześć!

Staram się nie nadużywać cierpliwości forumowiczów, ale tym razem sam nie znalazłem rozwiązania.

Otóż po ostatnim "emerge -u mc" program ów "mówi" do mnie po angielsku. Bez fałszywej skromności rozumiem co "pisze", ale chodzi o zasadę. Pozostałe programy(używam KDE 3.4_beta2 lub ROX-a) są zlokalizowane na maxa. Co może być przyczyną ? Czy może wrócić do wersji wcześniejszej?

----------

## muchar

Wklej tu to co Ci zwróci polecenie 

```
locale
```

----------

## adam1957

```
LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL

```

----------

## Insenic

moze glibc przekompilował się ze złymi localami. Ja miałem podobnie, tzn. Podpowiedzie (te nadole) i help były po polsku, a menu po angielsku. Po przekompilowaniu glibc z userlocales, (locales.build) problem zniknąl.

----------

## adam1957

U mnie cały MC jest po angielsku, help i menu też

----------

## qermit

może nie dodałeś flagi "nls" czy coś takiego

----------

## JarekG

Ktora wersja mc ? Nie dziala Ci pod wm czy z powloki ?

Jesli w powloce np. jest ok., a w wm nie to masz juz odpowiedz, a jesli nie dziala ani tu ani tu, to nie wiem. Sugerowalbym przejrzenie jeszcze raz plikow rc.conf (keymap, consolefont), oraz 00basic (ale z tego co napisale wyglada, ze jest ok). Jeszcze sprawdzilbym to LINGUAS, ale watpie zeby to cos dalo. Ostatnio na debianie mialem ten sam problem i zrobilem, ale nie pamietam jak. Zaraz moze odpale Debiana na drugim kompie i zobacze co tam pozmienialem  :Smile: . No ale tez nie dam glowy uciac ze to glibc wtedy budowalem na nowo... sprawdze.

 *qermit wrote:*   

> może nie dodałeś flagi "nls" czy coś takiego

 

Ja tez jej nie mam, a mc mam polskie.

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

Dzięki za zainteresowanie.

1. Flgę "nls" mam

2. Najnowszy ebuild - chyba 4.6.0-r13(ale mogę się mylić bo piszę z wXP)

3. English i z poziomu KDE i powłoki - niestety

4. Sądzę , że czeka mnie albo powrót do wersji wcześniejszej, albo przemergowanie glibc.

5. Ale czy warto?

PS. Jak powrót nic nie da, to się poddam.

----------

## JarekG

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Cześć !
> 
> Dzięki za zainteresowanie.
> 
> 1. Flgę "nls" mam
> ...

 

Warto bo potem programy beda Ci sie pluc (np. perl), ze masz ustawienia gliba takie a bys chcial pl_PL, no chyba, ze popelniles samobojstwo i zaemergowales glibc ze wszystkimi localami  :Smile: .

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

Niestety żaden sposób nie pomógł.

Przemergowałem glibc z userlocales, wróciłem do poprzedniej wersji MC i NIC !!

Nadal mam MC w "english".

Już się pogodziłem:(

PS. Ale ciągle mam nadzieję, że Ktoś mi pomoże. Dlatego puki co temat nie jest [SOLVED].

----------

## _carlos

/etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="pl"

A to nie bedzie przypadkiem to ? Naturalnie mc trzeba rekompilowac... jak mniemam

----------

## _troll_

 *_carlos wrote:*   

> /etc/make.conf
> 
> LINGUAS="pl"
> 
> A to nie bedzie przypadkiem to ? Naturalnie mc trzeba rekompilowac... jak mniemam

 Mozliwe. Sama falga USE="nls" nic nie daje. Potrzebna jest jeszcze zmienna LINGUAS, ktora - niezdefiniowana - jest pusta i powoduje ze zadne tlumaczenia nie sa zrobione.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

Dzięki za zainteresowanie, ale rzecz nie jest prosta, rzekłbym jest tajemnicza.

1. Wszystkie LINGUAS, LC_ALL, LANG, LANGUAGE w /etc/make.conf , /etc/env.d/00basic, /etc/env.d/99local mam ustawione "jak trza".

2. Plik /etc/locale.build wyedytowany takoż.

3. Glibc przekompilowane z nls, userlocale .

4. MC przekompilowane z unicode (na wsiakij słuczaj).

I co i KICHA !!

PS. Nie ma znaczenia czy z roota , czy usera, czy z konsoli pod KDE, czy z trybu tekstowego.

----------

## galimedes

Dopiero teraz czytam tego posta jednak mogę powiedzieć iż mam ten sam defekt. Sprawdzałem wszystko po dziesięć razy więc przyczyna musi mieć jakieś głębsze podłoże  :Wink: 

Ps. Jeśli mógł byś tylko dla ścisłości podać wersje mc

Pozdro

----------

## qermit

a co wam wyśwywala "mv -V"

----------

## galimedes

 *qermit wrote:*   

> a co wam wyśwywala "mv -V"

 

```
gali::max gali% mc -V

GNU Midnight Commander 4.6.0

Virtual File System: tarfs, extfs, cpiofs, ftpfs, fish, smbfs

With builtin Editor

Using system-installed S-Lang library with terminfo database

With subshell support as default

With support for background operations

With mouse support on xterm and Linux console

With support for X11 events

With internationalization support

With multiple codepages support

```

Pozdro

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

```
adamek@naszek /home $ mc -V

GNU Midnight Commander 4.6.0

Virtual File System: tarfs, extfs, cpiofs, ftpfs, fish, smbfs

With builtin Editor

Using system-installed S-Lang library with terminfo database

With subshell support as default

With support for background operations

With mouse support on xterm and Linux console

With support for X11 events

With internationalization support

With multiple codepages support

```

Wersja MC to mc-4.6.0-r13

----------

## _troll_

badziewny strzal (ale moze...): macie gettext zainstalowany?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## galimedes

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> badziewny strzal (ale moze...): macie gettext zainstalowany?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

O co ty mnie posądzasz  :Razz: 

```
gali::max gali% gettext -V

gettext (GNU gettext-runtime) 0.14.1

Copyright (C) 1995-1997, 2000-2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

Ten program jest darmowy; warunki kopiowania są opisane w źródłach.

Autorzy nie dają ŻADNYCH gwarancji, w tym również gwarancji MOŻLIWOŚCI

SPRZEDAŻY lub PRZYDATNOŚCI DO KONKRETNYCH ZASTOSOWAŃ.

Autor programu: Ulrich Drepper.

```

Pozdro

----------

## qermit

przeprowadziłem test:

slompilowałem mc z palca:

```
./configure --with-included-gettext

make && make install
```

i ujrzałem wszystko po polsku. Natomiast gdy skompilowałem emetgem to po polsku ujrzałem tylko hinty.  Oto jakie wnioski mi się nasówają:

1. źle zbudowany ebuild.

2. któraś łatka coś chrzani

Narazie testuję która

----------

## qermit

Przetestowałem i aby wszystko było po polsku musiałem wywalić łatkę "${FILESDIR}/${P}-can-2004-1004-1005-1092-1176.patch.bz2" - nie wiem do czego ona służy więc może być to niebezpieczne. MC skompilowałem z parametrami:

```
+X -debug +gpm +ncurses +nls -samba +slang -unicode
```

 sambę wyżuciłem dlatego że po jej wkompilowaniu też nie było polskiego menu, a z unicode już nie sprawdzałem bo mi się nie chciało.

----------

## _troll_

```
troll@troll ~ $ emerge -vp mc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r13  +X -debug +gpm +ncurses +nls +samba +slang +unicode 0 kB
```

dzisiaj zrobilem update zeby sprawdzic czy problem wystepuje i u mnie, ale nie. wszystko bez problemu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## adam1957

Niestety Szanowni Panowie !

Nadal KICHA, mimo postępowania zgodnie ze wskazówkami germita "mc" ma wszystko po angielsku. Chyba się na razie poddam i poczekam na kolejną wersję MC. Już mi nic nie przychodzi do głowy.

Dzięki za zaangażowanie.

----------

## adam1957

Niestety sprawa jest chyba poważniejsza. Dla sprawdzenia skompilowałem sobie gentoo(taki file menager pod gnome chyba) Przy kompilacji melduje ,że wrzuca gentoo.mo do ../locale/pl , a interfejs po angielsku.

Co to jest ? Czyżbym glibc źle przemergowałem ? Wydaje mi się , że robiłem dobrze. 

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20050125  -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls -nomalloccheck +nptl -nptlonly -pic +userlocales 0 kB
```

```
naszek adamek # locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL
```

```
# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

Może Ktoś z większym doświadczeniem mi powie co mam żle.

----------

## galimedes

Hm u mnie gentoo jest pl więc nie narzekam, a z samby nie zrezygnuje poniewż dużo bardziej jest potrzebna jak pl w mc  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !

Problem się okazał DUŻOO poważniejszy, związany z niestabilną wersją glibc.

Wracam do stable. Temat uważam za zamknięty.

----------

